# Baltimore Show?



## Diggin4Togas (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone going to the B-SHOW?


----------



## blade (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## edndlm (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll be there set up at M-4 !


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 25, 2011)

I was just ready to post one more week til the Baltimore show!!!!!!  Anyone know if there are venders that buy marbles at the show???


----------



## Alaska (Feb 25, 2011)

ill be there!


----------



## lil digger (Feb 25, 2011)

IM GOING


----------



## waskey (Feb 25, 2011)

Ill be there


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 25, 2011)

ME the Badger and 2 other guys are going -------------------->


----------



## imukdiver (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep, and it will be my first time there. Very excited about it !! []


----------



## pabottles (Feb 25, 2011)

I will be there yoo!


----------



## pabottles (Feb 25, 2011)

I meant to say too ,yoo


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll be there.  ~Jim


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll be there as well.  Please come by and say "hello."


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sending an automaton.. hope he doesn't go haywire!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 25, 2011)

I will be in attendance, that is, if I can arrange transportation!


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 25, 2011)

I will be there at table G-3 right behind Jeff

 Chris


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 25, 2011)

Remember the code though - I as a "dealer" can't speak with you as a "digger."  It would be like cats fornicating with dogs.   If we do perchance speak remember to take a shower quick like.  Looking forward to seeing you Chris - it is in all seriousness a pleasure each year...


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 25, 2011)

> ME the Badger and 2 other guys are going -------------------->


 
 you dont need to bring your gang, we arent that tough[]


----------



## cracked bottle (Feb 25, 2011)

I will be working the admission table when the doors open.

 Marc


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll be the one wearing a "Water Buffalo" lodge hat.


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Feb 25, 2011)

im going, this is my first year that i will be attending, i hope to see everyone there.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 2 of the guys are over 60,but  Dave said they can kick azzz  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Jim
> 
> I'll be there.Â  ~Jim


 
 Your going Jim?? cool look for us.


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll be sure to find you, Rick. I hope to pick up a few goodies.  ~Jim


----------



## blade (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll be the one wearing a shirt and pants .


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 26, 2011)

You will be easily found amongst all the nude people... [8D]


----------



## annie44 (Feb 26, 2011)

My table is across from Chris -  very humbling as he always has a large crowd of "groupies" clustered around looking at his finds.


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: blade
> 
> I'll be the one wearing a shirt and pants .


 same for me except I'll have jeans on...lol


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone going to the show If you have any Gettysburg Katalysines Other then the common Green..let me know please!


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll be the one buying up all the castoria bottles and clorox.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 26, 2011)

I will be sitting home, crying into my keyboard...


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: NewEnglandGlass
> 
> I'll be the one buying up all the castoria bottles and clorox.


 Hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## the ham man (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm going too. Its on my birthday so were having my party on the 5th instead. Last year it was the day after my birthday![] I love having the show right around the time of my birthday! Its like an extra awesome present![]


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> I will be sitting home, crying into my keyboard...


 
 As will we...wishing we could be there.  It's around a 10 hour drive for us to get there, even though it's a straight shot up 95....no money or vacation time.


----------



## pigeonman (Feb 26, 2011)

Will be my first one. coming from South Jersey. If anyone has any bottles from SJ let me know and i will check you out at the show


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  annie44
> 
> My table is across from Chris -  very humbling as he always has a large crowd of "groupies" clustered around looking at his finds.


 
 Never realized I have groupies lol []

 Chris


----------



## lexdigger (Feb 26, 2011)

Hopefully those "groupies" are HOT young ladies and not DIRTY old men!!! LOL


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Jim
> 
> I'll be sure to find you, Rick. I hope to pick up a few goodies.  ~Jim


 
 Yeah I might buy something to,I never buy anything but what the hell its only money I don't have []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 26, 2011)

I may have to ride the bus like the riff-raff to get to the campus... the things I do for bottles! Just kidding. I just hope I don't get mugged of the bottles I (hopefully) buy!


----------



## THE BADGER (Feb 26, 2011)

COME ON RICK GET SOME OF THOSE SHECKELS OUT OF YOUR POCKETTHERES GOTTA BE SOMETHING THERE THAT NEEDS TO BE ON YOUR BOTTLE SHELF.I'LL BE LOOKING FOR A FEW.HEY CONS WE'LL SEE YA THERE BUD KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR US.I AM HOPING TO SEE ALOT OF THE DIFFERENT FORUM MEMBERS AND HOPING TO BUY SOME DECENT DUG BOTTLES.AS FOR WHAT I'LL BE WEARING,TODAY WHILE DIGGING AT MY WOODS DUMP I TOOK A SMASH TO THE FACE AND HEAD FROM A LARGE BRANCH SO I'LL BE WEARING SOME BLACK AND BLUE AND CUTS ALSO.WHEN I HEARD THE CRACK I MADE A BAD DECISION TO LOOK UP AND GOT ROCKED IT FELT LIKE SOMEONE HIT ME WITH A BAT AND WHEN I GOT HOME I SAW THE CUTS AND BLOOD I NEVER EVEN KNEW I WAS CUT OPEN.NECK IS SORE AS HELL BUT IM NOT MISSING THIS SHOW.I'LL BE THERE. LOTS OF THE DIEHARD DIGGERS WILL HAVE SOME GREAT STUFF FROM A YEARS WORTH OF DIGGIN FOR SALE ON THEIR TABLES GO CHECK THESE GUYS TABLES OUT, I BELIEVE CHRIS AND ALAN AND SOME OF THE NEW YORK GUYS ,ALSO ANDY G. FROM D.C. CHECK THESE GUYS OUT AS THEY ARE FORUM MEMBERS.GOOD LUCK ON SALES GUYS.    THE BADGER


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2011)

Ouch, Dave. Talk about wrong place, wrong time. I'm glad you didn't get seriously injured. I always try to remember to look around for dead or dangerous-looking trees when I'm digging in a wooded area, but usually forget to anyway.

 That will be something to think about the next time a bird craps on you. "No big deal, at least it wasn't a tree this time." []


----------



## THE BADGER (Feb 27, 2011)

HEY JIM,IM USUALLY WORRIED MORE ABOUT ACTUALLY GETTING HIT WITH A BAT BY A GANG MEMBER OR ONE OF THE OTHER CRAZY NUTJOBS THAT ARE USUALLY STROLLING BY.I ALWAYS LOVE THE FACIAL EXPRESSIONS OF THESE GUYS WHEN THEY SEE MY BACKPACK AND SHOVELS FIRST AND COME OVER TO GET THEM AND THEN I POP OUT OF THE CRATER NEXT TO IT.PRICELESS WHEN IT PUTS SOME PEBBLES IN THEIR PAMPERS. HAHAHA. BADGER


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 27, 2011)

Will be there taking the tour..   as always Farmall Hoddie  Later John


----------



## THE BADGER (Feb 27, 2011)

SEE YA THERE JOHN,BE READY THOUGH BECAUSE SICK RICK PRODUCTIONS WILL HAVE THE PAPARAZZI TEAM FROM TMZ AFTER YA. HAHAHA BADGER


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Feb 27, 2011)

I will be in my brown ConsDigginVids Hat, looking forward to meeting some guys from the forum


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Feb 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: edndlm
> 
> I'll be there set up at M-4 !


 I will make it a point to stop by and say HI!


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll be there. If you don't find me... I'll find you.


----------



## Alaska (Mar 1, 2011)

what will you be wearin Dan?


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 3, 2011)

Well thanks to my little accident yesterday i will not be attending the show now. Take some pictures everyone let me see what i missed.
 Hope everyone has a safe trip and a great show.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll probably be one of the only collectors there still in high school... I figure I probably don't need to wear anything specific to be recognized! I've got a $50 budget, so I hope I can get some bottles I'm after for cheap. Do you think if I brought bottles there to trade, I could get away with trading them to the dealers instead of buying?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 3, 2011)

you could get quite a few decent bottles for $50 if you look around. Matters what you are into.
 Dont be afraid to make resonable offers either. There are often people with $1-$5 boxes.


----------



## waskey (Mar 3, 2011)

Im in high school too and im bringing a good $150 or so. You can really get some good deals at the show though. I bargained my way to some nice bottles last year. As for bringing bottles, it couldn't hurt to maybe have some in your car or something to make offers with, if someone would be interested you could go get them.


----------



## kungfufighter (Mar 3, 2011)

Good to see that the younger folks will be there as well!!!

 Lots of fresh new stuff on our table this year - I have been hoarding since Keene and have lots of things nobody has seen yet (think colored bitters and flasks).  Stop by and say "hello!"


----------



## kungfufighter (Mar 3, 2011)

Should also mention that I can clearly recall my first Keene Show and spending every last penny of the hundred bucks I'd scrimped and saved for.  Both quite a few nice bottles that day!


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Mar 3, 2011)

Tell you what, if I can find you I'll make sure you get at least one nice bottle and you will still have your spending money >Â¿Ã•

 BH


----------



## old.s.bottles (Mar 3, 2011)

Im glad to say I'll be attending the show. I convinced my dad to let me stop by for an hour on our way down to Fla, thats not nearly enough time but its something. Maybe I can trade bottle time for driving time. []


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 3, 2011)

Its good to see so many of you attending the show. We at the Baltimore Antique Bottle club appreciate your suport. 
 Its shaped up to really be a good show. Rick Lease and Andy Agnew  has done a fantastic job this year. Its like Christmas around here. I also want to give a special Thanks to you dealers. With out you it would be pretty hard to have a show.

   To the forum...its like a family reunion of sorts, Cousin Jeff, Uncle sick Rick, Uncle Charlie, Aunt Annie, Cousin Matt and the rest of the clan.  we will be seeing you soon.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 3, 2011)

Why do I feel like the black sheep of the family lol [8D]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 3, 2011)

I would love to attend the "Ballimer" show, but it's 3000 miles away and gas is a bitch. Last time we went out that way was a few years back for the York show. Have fun y'all; I know there'll be some serious glass about.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Alaska
> 
> what will you be wearin Dan?


 
 I will be wearing blue jeans, white sneakers and a bright red shirt and will also be wearing my name tag.  I will probably show up around 10:30 or thereabouts. I'm 65 going on 20. Should be easy to find me. Look forward to meeting you and the rest of the gang from the forum.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Why do I feel like the black sheep of the family lol [8D]


 

    Sorry Rick, Thats my place in the family....LOL Your the eccentric relative that we all enjoy so much.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 3, 2011)

I almost made a mistake and was planning to go to the show on Saturday. WRONG! The show is SUNDAY March 6th. Duh. Glad I checked to make sure. I guess I was having a senior moment. See you all there on SUNDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alaska (Mar 3, 2011)

well looks like I had a senior moment.. i asked off for the 5th.. and would have driven there on the 5th too. looks like i wont be making it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> I almost made a mistake and was planning to go to the show on Saturday. WRONG! The show is SUNDAY March 6th. Duh. Glad I checked to make sure. I guess I was having a senior moment. See you all there on SUNDAY!!!!!!!!


 
 One more day to dig Dan [] I may go to a dump my self,it is not the age I like but it is a dump that some strange stuff could pop out.[8D]


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone going to the show from near Port Jervis NY, even Scranton Pa area looking to car pool? It's a long ride for one person. Let me know. Thanks  Michael


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like I will be going to the show after all!!! I will be wearing a Indy Colts hat and probably a Syracuse Orange tee shirt. See you there!
 Mark


----------



## creeper71 (Mar 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Staunton Dan
> 
> I almost made a mistake and was planning to go to the show on Saturday. WRONG! The show is SUNDAY March 6th. Duh. Glad I checked to make sure. I guess I was having a senior moment. See you all there on SUNDAY!!!!!!!!


 Baltimore Bottle show is usually always the first Sunday in March..every year


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Mar 4, 2011)

im still in high school as well lol


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't wait to meet people from the forum, maybe even add a new Saratoga to my collection. My digging buddies Todd & Marc(bottlenut) will have a table set up at the show. Do you think there would be an interest for chunks of SLAG glass from the old Glass Factory at Mt. Pleasent or the one from Congresville Glass Factory? I have some. See you there, RANDY


----------



## old.s.bottles (Mar 4, 2011)

Since Im gunna be kinda short on time at the show, I was wondering if any body is gunna be dealing new england glass and wanta post their table section. I don't usually discriminate against glass, but with 300 tables I only have about 12 seconds at each table for the hour im gunna be there if I wanta hit em all[&:]


----------



## edndlm (Mar 5, 2011)

Will have approx. 15 boxes of bottles & other goodies ! Alot of fresh CURES  for sale for first time on my table ! Stop by & say high to me ( Ed ) and my helper ( Jim) at M-4 .. all Forum members will receive special discount , if you say you saw it here ! SPD hope to see you there !


----------



## Robyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi:

 I am new to bottle collecting and have a Samuel J. Leonard bottle with two flags on it from Baltimore, Maryland.  Could someone tell me how much it is worth?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 5, 2011)

bring it to the Baltimore bottle show, they have free appraisals.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone know of NEW JERSEY sellers at the show who may specialize in blob/hutch sodas and beers ? I'll have to judge which tables to look through based on what I see on top of the table, then I will (hopefully) look under the table for the bottles I want. I figure there will be blobs/hutches from across the country, so I'm more likely to find what I want at a New Jersey seller's table.


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing everyone at the show. I will be at table G-3 with a few cool things to sell. I will also have some probes for sale again this year.

 Chris


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 5, 2011)

For all you unfortunate folks who can't make it, I am going to try and take many photos so upon my return (day or two later) will post a bunch.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Robyn
> 
> Hi:
> 
> I am new to bottle collecting and have a Samuel J. Leonard bottle with two flags on it from Baltimore, Maryland.  Could someone tell me how much it is worth?


 

   Relatively common, $10-$15 on a good day. The collectors who would want this bottle probably already have one. Its a tough sell.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Topusmc
> 
> For all you unfortunate folks who can't make it, I am going to try and take many photos so upon my return (day or two later) will post a bunch.Â


 
 ME TO!    get the pop corn & gummy bears [8D]


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll be there all day.  Hope to talk to some of you folks and scope out da glass!


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 5, 2011)

Ealry Results are in....Was at the show tonight and of the dealers who were there to set up, there was some really great stuff. Anybody who likes New England Glass will be super happy. Seen a plethera of good stuff. Also there was alot of Stoneware... If your into Baltimore stuff, look for the table on the end , second row on the left as you enter. Chris Vaught has some unbelieveable glass. Flask?, as always just incredible! 

   I am also looking for anybody who collects Philly stuff. I have two really nice large whiskey's. Will give a really good deal on them. I would say almost a third of the dealers were not set up yet. Also will pay top dollar for any Baltimore bottles...


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 5, 2011)

I might be able to fit this into my agenda.. when is it?


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I might be able to fit this into my agenda.. when is it?


 

 ummmm tommorrow


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 5, 2011)

oops.... time flies .. have fun, gang! I will be there vicariously through ABN gaggles, giggles, and goggles...


----------



## Irina (Mar 5, 2011)

[][][]


----------



## Alaska (Mar 5, 2011)

you guys have fun!   if anyone comes across any virginia mineral waters, for a reasonable price, and picks them up, ill buy em!


----------



## deep digger (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi all, I will be at table D19 . Will have a load of sodas and other pontils for you to look at. SO STOP BY!!! DEEP


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 6, 2011)

Just got up...hitting the road in a little while...[&:]YAWN[&:]...dreamt of glass all night...LOL... I'll be wearing this.. hope to meet some members...see you'all there..  Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2011)

Hope everyone has a great time and gets some great glass and ABN style socializing too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe we'll get to see everyone next year. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, 5 pages of pre discussion. It must be a heck of a show. Have fun all.


----------



## kungfufighter (Mar 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Wow, 5 pages of pre discussion. It must be a heck of a show. Have fun all.


 
 It is a heck of a show indeed.  Hope to see lots of folks out and about today...


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 6, 2011)

Not much sleep either, up and raring to go.  Imukdiver and ConsDiggin Vids if you didn't see my late emails till now, call me if you want when you get there.  I'll be wearing a blue shirt with my Baltimore Club name tag.

 Steve


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 6, 2011)

I think a guy's planning for next year but if you run in to a guy with an Italian accent say hi for me. His name is Joseph (if it's the same guy).


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, scratch another from the list of attendees. Was ready to hit the road at 0400, problem is my transportation had other ideas......like staying in the drive way. Back to cyber bottle hunting today.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 6, 2011)

Late results are in....The show was tremendous. Rick was there with his camera.He got a tun of footage. He is probably still making his way home. I got to meet some of you. Wish everyone would have stopped me to say hello. Matt, Its always such a pleasure seeing you. You really cant find a better gentleman then Matt (Guntherhess). 

   The money at the show was flying, every dealer I spoke with was happy. I believe the attendence record was broken. Not sure of the numbers yet. As always Ferd Meyer and Jeff Nordsey didnt dissapoint. They always have some great bottles. It really was a collectors dream, there was high end stuff as well as affordable stuff for the novice collector.

   I will let others show their pics. I seen lots of people taking them. I would like to personally thank everyone who attended. The Forum was well represented. And for those that couldnt attend, I hope to see you next year.

   Once again, THANK YOU!!!! to all the dealers, attendees and everyone who supports the Baltimore Antique Bottle Club!

 364 days till nexr years show WOOOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## creeper71 (Mar 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: PrivyCheese
> 
> Late results are in....The show was tremendous. Rick was there with his camera.He got a tun of footage. He is probably still making his way home. I got to meet some of you. Wish everyone would have stopped me to say hello. Matt, Its always such a pleasure seeing you. You really cant find a better gentleman then Matt (Guntherhess).
> 
> ...


 Record had to been broken seems like there was alot more people there this year then last year.. line went out the door1/2 hr before the show opened...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2011)

> line went out the door1/2 hr before the show opened


 

 Awesome...Can't wait to see updates!


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 6, 2011)

Right! Many of us could not attend, and are eagerly awaiting   BREAKING NEWS  ..pun intended.. []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Irina


 
 I think I saw you at the show... You were asking a guy about Albany N.Y., I think, and I was at the next table buying a bottle from East Orange. I recognized the accent, plus you were looking for Brooklyn bottles! I didn't see too many others from the forum, though. I wish I knew who to look for...


----------



## ajohn (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes,pics please!So all us west coasters could see all the fun we missed.


----------



## creeper71 (Mar 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23


 
 I didn't see too many others from the forum, though. I wish I knew who to look for...
 [/quote] Me too...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2011)

The Badger me and two of his buddy's took the trip to the greatest glass show on earth.[] I have a nice movie in the works,I am to beat to put it together now I will put it up tomorrow.
    There were a LOT of ABN people there. some I have never seen before and all the guys I saw at the show last year.It was a great time and a great show! All ways fun.
   It was good to meet everyone and talk you to face to face.You guys are a hell of a bunch of nice people,and I mean that.
  There, that is all the seriousness you are  going to get out of me for a while[8D][8D][8D][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 6, 2011)

Rick, I can't help but be touched by your words.. I wish I coulda gone.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Rick, I can't help but be touched by your words.. I wish I coulda gone.. []


 
 Yeah man I wish you could have made it to,plan for next year[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 6, 2011)

U BECHA [8D]


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 6, 2011)

Great show as always. I got to talk with a few people from the forum. Sorry for the people I missed. Definately wanted to say hi to more. I took off kind of early. I fell a few days ago and my back has been killing me. Getting old and fragile I think. I hope eveyone made it through the monsoon rains ok.


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 6, 2011)

....One pass around the room and it was 12:30..4 1/2 hours to look at all the tables and I know I missed things...It was a little overwhelming ..but awesome.. Great to meet some people from the forum... Michael


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 6, 2011)

> little overwhelming


 yea my head exploded. Bottle overload.

 They were really working the appraisal tables. Dont think I've ever seen so many people coming in for appraisals.

 I heard a rumor that Rick was going to actually buy a bottle, wonder if it really happened.


----------



## THE BADGER (Mar 6, 2011)

HEY GUNTH,IT REALLY HAPPENED.RICK DID BUY A BOTTLE BUT HE AND I SPENT MOST OF OUR TIME TALKING TO FORUM MEMBERS AND DEALERS THAT WE KNOW OR WERE GETTING TO KNOW.ABSOLUTELY THE BEST SHOW THAT YOU WILL ATTEND YOU SEE ALMOST EVERY TYPE OF BOTTLE OR BOTTLE RELATED MATERIAL KNOWN .I COULDNT BELIEVE HOW MANY FORUM MEMBERS WERE THERE AND WHAT AN AWESOME CREW OF COOL DUDES WE HAVE ON THE FORUM,I JUST WISH WE WOULD HAVE SEEN EVERYONE BUT WE MISSED ALOT ALSO.SOME OF THE GUYS WE TALKED WITH INCLUDED (GUNTHERHESS,DEEP DIGGER,LIL DIGGER,BLADE,BALTBOTTLES,PA.BOTTLES&HIS BROTHER,IMUKDIVER,CAZ DIGGER,BOTTLENUT,STAUNTON DAN,VA.IS FOR DIGGERS,COALBOTTLEMOLLY,COBALTBOT,BALTIMOREBOTTLES,FARMBOY,JERRY1234, OLDIHTRACTOR,AND A FEW OTHERS THAT I AM FORGETTING ) IM SORRY WE MISSED MEETING UP WITH SOME OF THE OTHERS BUT THIS PLACE WAS JAMMED WITH PEOPLE AND YOU WOULD ALMOST NEED TO WEAR SOME KIND OF SPECIAL SHIRT TO FIND EVERYONE.I DEFINITELY THINK A RECORD WAS BROKEN AND IT SEEMED LIKE PEOPLE WERE BUYING TOO.I WAITED TIL THE END BUT THEN SPENT WHAT I BROUGHT.RICK AND I WENT TO THE SHOW WITH TWO OTHER FRIENDS AND HAD A BLAST I WOULDNT MISS THIS SHOW FOR ANYTHING. ALSO FORUM MEMBER BALTBOTTLES(CHRIS) WON THE AWARDS THAT WERE GIVEN OUT BY THE HOST CLUB BALTIMORE BOTTLE CLUB ,THE DISPLAY WAS VERY EARLY REDWARE/POTTERY AND HAD STUNNING PIECES.CONGRATS BRO.  CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR BUT TIL THEN TIME TO GO DIG SOME GLASS.  THE BADGER


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 6, 2011)

> BALTBOTTLES(CHRIS) WON THE AWARDS THAT WERE GIVEN OUT BY THE HOST CLUB


 cool , congrats.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's a photo of a lot of the members of ABN that showed up at the show today in Baltimore. We all posed for a group picture in front of Baltbottles, Chris Rowell's winning display of early reware items. Congrats again Chris. I remember some of you by name but I thought that it might be cool if everyone in this picture identified themselves with their ABN member name. I will start out by saying that I, Staunton Dan am in the front row middle wearing a red shirt.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's a few that missed the group photo for one reason or another... 

 Here's RICKJJ59W


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 6, 2011)

...and THE BADGER


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 6, 2011)

Cindy or Annie44 as she is also known on ABN...


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 6, 2011)

Ohio Tractor...


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 6, 2011)

...and our resident Guru, GuntherHess or Matt as we like to call him


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 6, 2011)

Last but not least, even though he was in the group hug picture, here is a closeup of the award      winning, Chris Rowell or Baltbottles as we like to call him...


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi guys and Cindy!!!! [][][]


----------



## digger don (Mar 6, 2011)

We missed the picture but Blade, Stony, and I were the guys in the middle of the show with all the dirty bottles and some great criers. We did meet a lot of these guys. And thanks AndyG for taking the rest of our stuff off our hands. Great show!


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  digger don
> 
> We missed the picture but Blade, Stony, and I were the guys in the middle of the show with all the dirty bottles and some great criers. We did meet a lot of these guys. And thanks AndyG for taking the rest of our stuff off our hands. Great show!


 
 Sorry you missed the photo too guys. It looks like there were many ABN members in attendance. What a great turnout and show. I am wondering who else was there who wasn't in the photo. Let us know who you are.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 7, 2011)

I was there but I also missed the photo op.  I did get a chance to meet some of you and after looking at the group photo I talked to some of you and didn't even know it. Great show as usual looking forward to next year!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Randy


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 7, 2011)

We left the show after it ended and we headed home. 4o miles from Albany we hit a bad ice storm, real bad. Then we hit head on with a blizzard from hell, But we had our expert driver on our side,none other than Marc aka (Bottlenut). Today  I decided to test one of Chris (baltbottles) probes I got from him. With 16" of  fresh snow I found what I was looking for. My garden tractor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol.  Thanks again Chris your probes really do work.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 7, 2011)

OOOOPS! pictures too big.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

   I guess I am one you missed....aint no biggie....I wish i could have seen you and said hello. I spent a lot of time at the appraisel table. Chris gave a redware educational program at our club this year. It was one of the best programs we  have had at the club for many years. His knowledge of redware is only exceeded by his knowledge of Baltimore bottles.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey Randy, That was quite a wild ride home huh? I thought we were in trouble several times, but that Snow plow like spray that came off that 18 wheeeler when he went by I thought was the end. I was so tense when I got home I couldnt even go to bed.  I got 14" of snow too. got home after 11;00 My wife is so good to me, she had cleared a spot in the driveway for me to pull into. I said to her, That was 8 of the worst hours I have ever had behind the wheel of a car in 29 years of driving.  I will never forget that ride. 400 miles of pure hell. We had nearly every element thrown at us all at once Oh and then there were the other drivers that nearly killed us too.[] I was glad to wake up this morning in my bed. I banged off work too. I needed recovery time.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 7, 2011)

There's still a few names missing but so far this is what I have come up with. BTW, Looks like some of you made it in the picture after all...


https://i824.photobucket.com/albums/zz168/stauntondan/forummembers3.jpg


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  botlenut
> 
> Hey Randy, That was quite a wild ride home huh? I thought we were in trouble several times, but that Snow plow like spray that came off that 18 wheeeler when he went by I thought was the end. I was so tense when I got home I couldnt even go to bed.  I got 14" of snow too. got home after 11;00 My wife is so good to me, she had cleared a spot in the driveway for me to pull into. I said to her, That was 8 of the worst hours I have ever had behind the wheel of a car in 29 years of driving.  I will never forget that ride. 400 miles of pure hell. We had nearly every element thrown at us all at once Oh and then there were the other drivers that nearly killed us too.[] I was glad to wake up this morning in my bed. I banged off work too. I needed recovery time.


 
 Mark, sorry for your ordeal. I heard that the weather was supposed to be pretty bad heading back up north but didn't think it was going to be that bad. Glad that you all made it back allright. We even had snow in our neck of the woods and we are a lot further south than you. Hope everyone made it home safely.


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi guys, it was great meeting everyone in person. I am the one in the orange SU t shirt in the group photo. That trip home to Cazenovia NY was white-knuckle the whole way. The worst part is I left my buddies house at 2:30 am after dropping him off (left the show at 4pm) and they didn't plow my country roads. My 4WD truck got stuck 2 miles from my house going up a hill when I hit 3 foot plus drifts. I managed to ger R turned around, went back into town and waited till the plows came out, got home (barely... my side road still wasn't plowed but the main one was) at 7:15am, 5 hours for what normally would be 30 minutes! They say we got 24" of snow here, but with the blowing and drifting it sure seems like alot more.
 What an adventure! 
 The show was awesome, saw a green Old Homestead Bitters change hands for $150K, met lots of great people, added a couple of Mt Vernon utilities and conquered my winter "bottle Jones"


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 7, 2011)

> We missed the picture but Blade, Stony, and I were the guys in the middle of the show with all the dirty bottles


 
 My lunch tasted like dirt after picking up bottles on your table[]
 More people should bring dirty bottles. Makes you almost feel like you are diggin for them at the show.


----------



## Ratzilla (Mar 7, 2011)

Gee, it only rained (although pretty damn hard at times) on me on the way home, can't say I'm sorry about missing the snow, though. Hey Dan, nice group shot, that's me on the far left in the picture, otherwise known as Tom.  Deepdigger (Kevin) is 4th from left, holding the bottle.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 7, 2011)

Woody,...Charlie Cyberdigger or Cows!...anyway to put these Baltimore show threads all together? It would be better for all...Thank you,....J.T.C.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2011)

We could put them in the same forum and pin them together at the top for a while.. would that work? Can't add one thread to another, I don't think..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> We could put them in the same forum and pin them together at the top for a while.. would that work? Can't add one thread to another, I don't think..


 

 Sure,...just a suggestion, cause I see a lot of repeat info and feel like I'm missing stuff. (Seems like it happens each year too.[])


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, of course now I'm the only mod here right now.. []  ..and I'm a tad whip smart these days about messing with peoples' threads.. I count 3 threads about the show. Perhaps if you occasionally click on "Today's Posts" it will help keep you abreast of the latest updates..


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is the updated photo with everybody's names. Thanks for everyone's help.

https://i824.photobucket.com/albums/zz168/stauntondan/forummembers3A.jpg


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 7, 2011)

Sure Chuck....understand all that,no prob...Us non-mods aren't real sure what kind of 'magic buttons' you fellas have...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2011)

Actually it's not too different from regular membership.. just that we can see what you're doing when you think you're all alone.. and the "Expolde this member's PC" button has got me curious.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> Here is the updated photo with everybody's names. Thanks for everyone's help.


 
 Is this the biggest ever group pic of ABN members?? []


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 There are 17 people that were in this photo. I know lots more were in attendance that missed the photo op for one reason or another. I also know that others took photos of other members. If you want to know how many ABN members were at the show, everyone who wasn't one of the 17 needs to speak up now and forever be counted. Then we could add these names to the 17 and get an unofficial count of how many were actually there.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Staunton Dan
> 
> Here's a few that missed the group photo for one reason or another...
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2011)

C'mon folks, if you were there, make it known!
 Dan, I'd like to stick that pic in "Who is this guy?" , OK?


----------



## peejrey (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, this is what everyone looks like.....[8|]
 Guess i'll have to post a pic of me.....(if i can fit myself into the frame)[8D]


----------



## blade (Mar 7, 2011)

Digger Don, Stony and I were there with the table that had all the dirty bottles on it !
 Chris


----------



## earlyglass (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey neighbor. You guys had some great stuff!

 Mike


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Dan, I was there I spoke to you at bottlenuts table.  Randy (Diggin4Togas)


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses. I've counted everyone that replied, those who said that they were there or would be there, plus everyone in the picture and I come up with 41 in attendance. I also know that there were more who didn't respond to the post for one reason or another. I'm going to take a guess and say we probably had over 50 folks form the ABN in attendance which is a wonderful turnout. Looks like this year was one of the best turnouts of any previous year. Can't wait 'til next year which can only be better.


----------



## blade (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanx Mike, the stuff on your table was incredible !
 Chris


----------



## waskey (Mar 8, 2011)

I was there as well. I don't think I ended up in any pictures though.


----------



## annie44 (Mar 8, 2011)

I was there but I think that has already been proven!  Enjoyed seeing everyone, especially Chris and Alan (my digging partners []), Jeff and Holly, Mike, Rick, Blade and his amazing criers, Dan, and Steve.  Happy to see Flaschenjager and his wife, too, Greg, Roy and his stoneware, and Ab whose table is next to mine.  I'm sure I left someone out!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 8, 2011)

> original: THE BADGER
> 
> ALSO FORUM MEMBER BALTBOTTLES(CHRIS) WON THE AWARDS THAT WERE GIVEN OUT BY THE HOST CLUB BALTIMORE BOTTLE CLUB ,THE DISPLAY WAS VERY EARLY REDWARE/POTTERY AND HAD STUNNING PIECES.CONGRATS BRO.


 
 Hey Big Show attendees,

 Did anyone photograph the award winning redware? Chris? Anyone?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 8, 2011)

From.



> Chris's redware display is in this thread. Guess 2 threads were started and no way to combine them.


 
 Thanks Dan,

 I think there are 3 or 4 threads on the Balmer Show running around here. Thanks for pointing the right way.


----------



## ballyhooligan (Mar 10, 2011)

Someone had a table with a book on British poison bottles on it, and a flyer to order the book.  I picked up the flyer, and somehow lost it.  Does anyone have the web address so I can order the book?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> C'mon folks, if you were there, make it known!
> Dan, I'd like to stick that pic in "Who is this guy?" , OK?


 

 I was looking at old threads I didn't know Dan did this. Did you put it in
 "Who is this guy"?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah, Baltimore show... good times... I bought my first Ransley bottle from that Scott Jordan guy... Wish I could get back to that table and buy a flask from him that I stupidly left... Can't keep punching myself though... [:'(]


----------

